# T56



## BADMOFO (Dec 27, 2013)

Please Help an old man , Ha Everyone need your help thinking about putting a T56 in my 66 GTO that has a 455 in it putting out around 400 hp. I am new at this and have no clue what Iam doing . I need a list of what I need to make this work , can it be done and is it a good idea  Some say The T5 but my research tells me they cant handle the hp. ?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Many threads on this but here's my personal opinion......T-56 is 100 pounds heavier than a TKO 5 speed and why does anyone need two overdrives? Along with being heavier it is also physically larger and bulkier and needs even more floor pan alterations than a 5 speed. 

Now, I said TKO because that is what I have and have experience with installing. I have heard that there are other options for 5 speeds out there that can withstand the power of a Pontiac V8 and do not need floor pan surgery but I have no experience with those.

Another option that is way cheaper is just run a more "highway friendly" rear axle gear.

Personally I like to have my cake and eat it too and the 5 speed fits the bill nicely. I would guestimate a complete setup with bellhousing, clutch assy and trans to be in the $3000+ range.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*T-5*

 T-5 for sure. Here's a link to start. Silver Sport Transmissions - Home

There are a slew of videos on the net as well.


----------

